# [SOLVED] Accessing Printer through wireless router (WRT54G)



## bonjour (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Friends.

I have a Windows XP SP2 installed in my laptop and i connect to a D-Link Switch(DGS-3048) via cable which has IP address in the range 10.20.32.60 - 10.20.33.254 this acts as my LAN.I also have a wifi support through wireless router WRT54G through which i access internet,IP address of router are assigned dynamically in the range 192.168.1.100-192.168.1.200.
At present i access my printer thru my switch.
I want to access my HP All in one printer with the help of wireless router only.If i connect my wireless router to one port of my switch ..Is it possible to access the printer with IP in range 10.20.xx.xx,with the help of wireless router in the IP range 192.168.xx.xx..?...Please guide me on this.

Regards,
navesh.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Accessing Printer through wireless router (WRT54G)*

Well, the problem is obvious, they're on two separate subnets. I need to know enough about how all of this is connected to be of any help.



Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------



## bonjour (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Accessing Printer through wireless router (WRT54G)*

Hi John,

At present we are not connecting the two different subnets.
We access internet by the help of wireless router as the gateway.
Other Lan related actiivties are done using the switches.

But i have found a solution. The printer which i use under the port say 10 of the switch,i have unplugged the lan cable from the port 10 of the switch and connected it to a port in wireless router.The i can assigned the printer a static ip address thro printer menu and shared the printer in my laptop.So that if all employees add my shared printer,they can print job through wireless device.It works!.

Regards,
Navesh


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Accessing Printer through wireless router (WRT54G)*

Thanks for the feedback. :smile:


----------



## paul woodhouse (Oct 12, 2007)

i have a dell pc with a lexmark all in one printer and a laptop i use wireless. is it possable to access my printer from my laptop


----------

